# Has anyone seen L'amour de loin (Love from Afar)?



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The Canadian Opera Company is running this opera now. Reviews have been very favourable, but somehow all of them completely neglect mentioning the music... 

Could I get some opinions from anyone who has seen this opera?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've only seen it on DVD but I would certainly take the opportunity to see it live. The music is very dreamy and beautiful.

Check out this scene - fairly representative:


----------

